# Ballerines kidding



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

After several hours and much hard work, Ballerine has two live kids. 1 male and 1 female. The male was born first, breech and had to be pulled. He presented, tail first, upside down. I couldn't turn him, as she was forcing him out as hard as she could. I did my best to help him come out safely. The second kid born was a female and she "fell" out in the prime "diving" position. That was AWESOME! The third kid came right out after her, but the sac broke while she was still in the canal, she inhaled too much fluid and passed shortly after birth. I did everything I could to save her. Ballerine had been bleeding a HUGE amount. Much much more than is normal or safe. I was starting to really panic when Ballerine passed a placenta and the bleeding slowed. Then she passed a second placenta! I've never seen two large placentas passed by a goat before. The bleeding does have me worried. I gave her some warm molasses water and some warm red cell (for anemia) water. She happily drank it down. The female child is quite loud and small and nursing well. The male child is a bit more lethargic but has nursed. His birth must have just been a bit more tiresome. The bleeding has slowed to a steady drip and I have high hopes that it'll continue to slow down and stop. We're horribly saddened by the loss, but hopefully optimistic that Ballerine will be okay. Her kids are important, but Ballerine is the most important one in this equation. I've pulled kids before. I've had trouble birthings before, but this was by far the very most stressful and horrible birthing I have ever witnessed. If all three pull through, it will surely be a miracle.

These photos are after I cleaned up all the puddles of blood. I have those photos if anyone wants to see how much she bled. I can't believe she is still alive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on getting the kids out. Sorry about losing one. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry you lost one Dayna - the other 2 are cute


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks. They all made it through the night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute, sorry about the loss.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's some photos from a few minutes ago. The doeling has a large V on her side so we've named her Valerie.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The babies are adorable ! Sooooooo cute  How's Ballerine doing ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's resting comfortably. She has a good appetite and is drinking plenty of water. Just dripping a bit of blood now, not anything like last night. I was so afraid of losing her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can just imagine  That mustve been horrifying for you ! 
How is her eye/gum color ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So glad all three are doing well, also sorry for your loss! That sounded pretty tough.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww I'm so.sorry 
I had a scare a few years back like yours. I did some googling and found out that vitamin k is used to help coagulation I tried it.and seemed.to work on the doe but I was also unsure about what was up. What won me over on the k is last year my dog got a.tumor on his.spleen and had a small bleed, they gave him 2 weeks. He was showing no signs of pain and believe in letting things live as long as they can before putting them down. Any ways to my point. Gave him a vitamin k a day and a little over 4 months later I had to put him down. It won't hurt her at all so I would give her one a day and see if it helps her out


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had such a difficult time with this birthing. I hope Ballerine and her babies will be just fine. The babies look so adorable, and look like they are doing fine 
So glad you were there to help her. We've had a set of triplets where the first born came out butt first & upside down! Thankfully he was small and didn't have to pull him, but mom delivers standing up so I had to play catch! Then last year she had large twins, first one came with a back leg first, and it was a difficult labor, I didn't have to assist, but I could tell it was hard on both.
We had a doe that kidded almost a month ago that had twins and they each had their own placenta. I was amazed, never seen that before. One slipped out, then the other. We put them in plastic grocery bag to dispose of them and they took up the whole bag, and were very heavy <boer % doe>.

I wonder what that tan fluid was? I've seen something similar to that in a couple of random births here in the past, and never did ask or find out what it was. I do know that fescue hay can cause some odd things, tough sacks or very sticky goo on kids.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

awe they are so cute. So glad theya re doing well and sorry for your loss on the one. Sounds like you did a great job. Love the name Valerie, you could name the buck Valent.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Ballerine doing and the babies doing ?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just saw this thread - so glad everything turned out as well as it did! Can't imagine a kid being born upside down and backwards!


----------

